# New Coop?



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Sardonyx#1 (9 mo ago)

That would make a great coop but I don't think my chickens could get up there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm all nervous looking at those skinny ankles and if there's a stiff wind.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sardonyx#1 said:


> That would make a great coop but I don't think my chickens could get up there.


I thought that too.


----------

